# Alte und neue gärtnerweisheiten



## Biotopfan (8. Juni 2016)

Hei, es gibt ja so bauernregeln, geheimnisse aus dem klostergarten und sprüche, was der großvater noch wußte.
Fände ich gut, wenn man die hier möglichst zur zeit passend sammeln könnte

Ich fang gleichmal an mit dem spruch, der mich darauf gebracht hat

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
http://www.paungger-poppe.com/index.php/de/aktuelles/der-mond-heute
Vom 8. 6.2016
Sinngemäß,
herbstkarotten nur am 8.6. Sähen und ringelblumen halten sie gesund.
Sandiger boden läst sie dick werden, bei lehm werden sie dünn
Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


Das probier ich heute mal aus. Aber ich steck noch steckzwiebelchen dazu und markiere die saatreihe mit radieschen mit 5cm abstand. Sofern ich mich beherrschen kann und nicht wieder zuviele hinwerf

Was mir dazu noch eingefallen is.
Ööööööööööööööööööö
Man soll bis zum 18. Juni alles unkraut gejätet haben. Damit verhindert man das es sich aussäht und mit den jahren wird es immer weniger.
Ööööööööööööööööööö

Ein
Einen hab ich noch...
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Komposter schon wieder voll?
Probiert mal ein kompostloch.
Dort wo es nicht stört und man den kompost eh braucht, ein etwa 50 cm großes loch graben
Und dort samentragendes unkraut ,alte tomatenstängel, gurken und zucchinigrün im herbst und sonstiges abgeschnittenes hineinwerfen.(die will ich nicht im komposter haben)
Oft reicht ein loch den ganzen sommer. Es fällt immerwieder zusammen, als ob man nichts rein hätte. Und oh wunder...es geht kein unkraut auf an der stelle..ich wunder mich da alle jahre wieder. Im winter einfach zuschippen und im frühling bepflanzen
Rasenschnitt, küchenabfälle und größere mengen staudenschnitt wandern in den thermo/wurmkomposter zum verkochen.
Strauch und baumschnitt in den schredder und zurück unter die büsche.
Nur giersch und queckenwurzeln fahren wir auf den bauhof.
Bei uns fallen große mengen an und es ist bequemer und nachhaltiger alles auf dem grund und boden zu verwerten wo es entstanden ist

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt, was ihr so für weisheiten befolgt.
Her damit
Vg monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2016)

Huhu...
Freu mich über die likes, hatte aber gedacht, es rattert jetzt gradso  vor bauernregeln von euch
Ok...dann ich

Endivien und andere herbstsalate nicht vor dem 15. Juni sähen, sonst schießen sie gleich in blüte.
Vg monika


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder bleibt wie es ist.

Besser


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, total klasse
Selbstgespräche sind doof




Vg
Monika


----------



## jule (9. Juni 2016)

Na ok, dann will ich auch mal... den Spruch dazu musste ich aber ergoogeln, denn ich kenne nur die Regel. Lange Laub - kalter Winter, früh kahl - milder Winter.

Bauernregel dazu 

_Wenn's Laub spät fällt_, folgt starke Kält

Habe gerade registriert, dass es auf die Jahreszeit passen sollte - das ist wohl nicht der Fall  

Ok, dann versuche ich es damit

_Soll gedeihen Korn und  Wein, muß im Juni Regen sein._

Damit hätte dann das sch*** Wetter zumindest diesen Vorteil


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2016)

Geht auch ohne Reim?

Rosen erst mit den Zweigen des abgeputzen Weihnachtsbaums abdecken (also erst um Neujahr, ansonsten ist es zu früh und der Rosenstock schwitzt drunter)

Und

Rosen schneiden, wenn die Forsythie blüht!


Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2016)

opa sagte immer....kartoffeln werden an F... geburtstag gelegt........ nur weiss ich nicht wann der war 
ich leg sie also immer zum 1. mai....muss ja nichtmehr marschieren


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2016)

Das kann man doch googeln


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2016)

ich google nur sachen die mich interessieren


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2016)

Doch nur wegen des korrekten Kartoffelversenktermins!


----------



## lollo (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
eure Bauernregeln stammen ja alle noch von Analog-Bauern, zeigt mal die von den Digital-Bauern, die sich auch der Klimaveränderung
und sonstigem angepasst haben.   "Im Märzen der Bauer die Rösslein einspannt....." stimmt doch auch nicht mehr.


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2016)

ok......fegt der tornado durch die marsch...ist die ernte glatt im arsch
tritt die elbe uebern deich sind die kühe nur noch leich(en)

faellt das GPS mal aus...faehrt der traktor nur gradeaus
ist die spee im spreewald braun, gibt es weisse wäsche kaum.

faellt die ernte maessig aus, trat in gorleben strahlung aus

so ich hab montag serverumstellung und keine zeit weiter zu dichten


----------



## rollikoi (9. Juni 2016)

So entstehen Bauernregeln:
 Im Februar der Bauer sein Rösslein einspannt,
     das wehrt sich und jammert "ich fühl mich so krank".
     "Im Rücken ein reißen im Knie dieser Schmerz,
     "Na gut" sagt der Bauer wir warten bis März.

Text entliehen aus der Comedy Sendung RTL Samstag Nacht.

LG Bernd


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2016)

Cool, ihr seid klasse
Ooch, wenns nicht in den juni passt is auch egal...
Wobei es schöner is, wenn mans gleich ausprobieren kann...
__ Frühblüher wie winterheide, __ winterjasmin, forsythie, falscher jasmin, kolkeitzie ,weigelie brautspireen, schneidet man sofort nach der blüte kräftig, weil sie am einjährigen holz blühen,
Schneidet man sie im herbst oder frühling, schneidet man alle blüten ab und die blüte fällt aus.


Sommerblüher wie __ sommerflieder und __ bartblume schneidet man anfang märz, wenn keine fröste mehr zu erwarten sind auf eine hand breit runter.
Schneidet man sie im herbst oder winter, erfrieren sie.
Wenn man einen killen, will, dann so...hab ich auchschon gemacht, als ein sämling lästig wurde. Hat zuverlässig geklappt.
Vg monika


----------

